# Smoking cherry pits



## Cliff H. (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone ever tried throwing cherry pits or other fruit seeds in the fire for flavor?


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 1, 2006)

Now that is something different :-k 
Maybe even peach pit's, plum pit's :!: 

I know Chris (Pigs on the wing) used pistashio shells one time :!:


----------



## wittdog (Aug 2, 2006)

I would worry that with the moisture inside the pits they would blow up and get ash all over.....


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 2, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I would worry that with the moisture inside the pits they would blow up and get ash all over.....



I was thinking the same.....may have to dry em first.


----------

